# Get Ready for the Storm Northeast



## vinny11950 (Jan 25, 2015)

Monday and Tuesday.  Bring in those pellet bags and firewood.

Eastern LI will get whacked.  Hopefully they are wrong on the totals.




Pellets at parents house are ready, by the front door.  Brought in the Somersets for premium fire power.



The cat doesn't care much about it though, sleeps through it all as long as it is nice and warm.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 25, 2015)

Just got a weeks' worth of wood in yesterday but I'll be bringing more in today.  They're calling for damaging winds Monday night so the generator will be at the ready


----------



## vinny11950 (Jan 25, 2015)

Keep putting off the generator purchase, hopefully it doesn't bite me in the !@#$$.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 25, 2015)

Take your life savings and go out and buy every generator you can find. Then start selling them tomorrow morning.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jan 25, 2015)

I know I looked the weather two days ago and there was no mention of this. That's when I agreed to cover a roof shoveling gig for my buddy while he's on vacation this week.
One customer at the end of a 7 mile dead end dirt road gets his roof shoveled off every storm!  We've fixed every leak over the years but he still has it in his head that if it's not clear of snow it'll leak. So he pays good money for it to be raked and shoveled off every storm.
Looks like I'll be getting a work out Wednesday. It's not easy money but it's money!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 25, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> Take your life savings and go out and buy every generator you can find. Then start selling them tomorrow morning.


And all the bread, milk and bottled water too. (Is what they do around here)


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 25, 2015)

Only calling for 2-4 inches here. Im more worried about those zero temps next week. Mon feb 2  10 deg for a high and zero for a low.


----------



## begreen (Jan 25, 2015)

Looks like ground zero is at my sister-in-laws.


----------



## Dix (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm good.

Tired, but I'm good.


----------



## Knots (Jan 25, 2015)

Finally - some good snow-shoeing snow.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 25, 2015)

And perhaps I will be able to ride the snowmobile from my door yard . . . thought I would have to trailer it this year.


----------



## Dix (Jan 25, 2015)

Everything is freezing. Temps are dropping.

I de iced as best as possible (emptied the ash can in the most dangerous places)

It's gonna be a bear.

Horses are set up, that's a good thing.


----------



## vinny11950 (Jan 25, 2015)

The forecast keeps getting worse as the day goes by.  Wah!


----------



## Dix (Jan 25, 2015)

We're screwed.

Get your butt covered, in more ways than one.


----------



## vinny11950 (Jan 25, 2015)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> We're screwed.
> 
> Get your butt covered, in more ways than one.



Ay Caramba!


----------



## drz1050 (Jan 25, 2015)

Lol, at the most it's going to be 2', you'll be fine. I wanna go skiing! Have to work though.


----------



## Dix (Jan 25, 2015)

vinny11950 said:


> Ay Caramba!



Try 2' plus.

Some one muzzle me, please.


----------



## JoeyD (Jan 25, 2015)

I bought all the ingredients to make some beef barley vegetable soup tomorrow, filled the beer fridge up, loaded the porch with a weeks worth of wood and put the chains on the tractor. I'm ready.


----------



## valuman (Jan 25, 2015)

Knots said:


> Finally - some good snow-shoeing snow.


Yes sir! I'm hoping it's not all hype and we get at least 8" here to cover up the glare ice that's been covering the landscape for the past four or five weeks. Let it snow!


----------



## begreen (Jan 25, 2015)

Latest prediction seems to show a shift a bit to the south for ground zero. Now it looks like lower NYS and the CT coast will get hardest hit. Hunker down Dix.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 26, 2015)

Just let the dog out to about 2" and light but steady snow coming down in Northwest Jersey.  Hoping work lets us out early because coming home at 5:00 could be a real nightmare.  The wife and kids will be hunkered down and warm with the Englander today.


----------



## Dix (Jan 26, 2015)

Crammed 2 more wheel barrows full into the house. Might make another run.

I'm going into work, but taking the truck.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jan 26, 2015)

at 66 years old this year, I have never seen a local forecast with the words "accumulations of 2-3 feet". have a day 7am ncep via dr. maue on twitter forgot to add that I've never lived in the Buffalo area!?!


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jan 26, 2015)

might as well add the moisture map. cold and water equals a lot of snit. again Dr. Maue


----------



## mopar440_6 (Jan 26, 2015)

Seasoned Oak said:


> And all the bread, milk and bottled water too. (Is what they do around here)



Never have quite understood the buy all the bread, milk, and eggs right before a storm thing. I'll usually make sure the cabinet is stocked with canned goods and a couple propane bottles for the camp stove.



Seasoned Oak said:


> Only calling for 2-4 inches here. Im more worried about those zero temps next week. Mon feb 2  10 deg for a high and zero for a low.



We're in the 6-8" range for total accumulation which I can easily handle; however, I'm nowhere near ready for single digits. The stove shop still hasn't gotten back to me with a quote for the reline and getting this stove to run right with the oversized chimney just doesn't work real well. I could probably use about 2 more cords of good wood.


----------



## Dix (Jan 26, 2015)

Do you see in those maps where it says 3.3 ... right in the middle of the Island, in red???

Welcome to Icey Hollow !!


----------



## Dix (Jan 26, 2015)

It has begun.


----------



## jharkin (Jan 26, 2015)

Im in that red bulls-eye


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 26, 2015)

mopar440_6 said:


> Never have quite understood the buy all the bread, milk, and eggs right before a storm thing. I'll usually make sure the cabinet is stocked with canned goods and a couple propane bottles for the camp stove.
> 
> We're in the 6-8" range for total accumulation which I can easily handle; however, I'm nowhere near ready for single digits. The stove shop still hasn't gotten back to me with a quote for the reline and getting this stove to run right with the oversized chimney just doesn't work real well. I could probably use about 2 more cords of good wood.


Went to the largest grocery store in the area last night for the regular weekly order. Sure enough hardly any bread and eggs left. When i asked what they do with 10 gallons of milk and 12 loaves of bread and 6 doz of eggs after the storm one familys reply was,"just throw them away".  Go figure.
About the 30 on an oversized flue. i have one on a chimney with a 12" flue and it works fantastic. Stovetop will go to 800 if i dont watch it. Before i added the 1/4 in. rod to the baffle boards it ran at closer to 600 stovetop.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 26, 2015)

This is interesting-going to give it a shot this go-round with my old Murray (MTD clone) 8HP:


----------



## fossil (Jan 26, 2015)

I was in Newport, RI for the Blizzard of 1978...worst I've ever been through.  This storm looks very much like a clone of that one.  Dangerous stuff, you all stay safe back there!  Rick


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jan 26, 2015)

Milk and bread! Must get milk n bread!

Meteorologist are in cahoots with the grocery stores. I'm sure there's a kick back system there somewhere.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 26, 2015)

Warm_in_NH said:


> Milk and bread! Must get milk n bread!



The strangest thing about the milk and bread phenomenon is the fact that everywhere from web forums to comments sections on news articles about storms, the majority of people bring up how silly it is, yet the milk and bread still disappears from the shelves automatically after a storm is forecast.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 26, 2015)

I need to go plow the rain off of the driveway.


----------



## begreen (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't miss that stuff one bit. We're looking at early spring here. Broke a record at 65F and saw a honeybee out yesterday. That was weird. Too early!

Leaves are starting show on some plants and bulbs are sprouting. This is on the north (cold) side of the house!


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jan 26, 2015)

So, I'm home in NH, wife is at her house in CT. I attempted to go to the store around 11, for some completely non essential non storm related items. Parking lot was full, cars lined up in the fire lane (normally for mid day on a Monday, it'd be half empty) horns blaring (never hear that around here), absolute chaos. So as soon as I could get around the jammed up traffic, I left and will attempt again either tomorrow afternoon or Wednesday, nothing that can't wait.

Wife, the patient one, went to the store on break from work. After finding a spot, and getting into the store, probably for essentials, (she's the one that stops at the market just about daily) This is what it looked like. She said the bread isles were the same way. Ha! This really just amazes me.


----------



## begreen (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jan 26, 2015)

begreen said:


> I don't miss that stuff one bit. We're looking at early spring here. Broke a record at 65F and saw a honeybee out yesterday. That was weird. Too early!
> 
> Leaves are starting show on some plants and bulbs are sprouting. This is on the north (cold) side of the house!
> View attachment 151755


always thought bees active year round, believe they use the circle inside out to keep warm. live on their honey. no sleep for the poor workers..


----------



## GENECOP (Jan 26, 2015)

Just finished up, started at 7:30 AM....me and one of my guys, wood shed stocked, generator started, snowblower, flaslights, food, prescriptions.....several tough moments, Genny was tough to start....Gas with oil, straight gas, chainsaws, everything was a struggle. But finally, wood boiler loaded, floors warm, fire in the fireplace, fridge stocked, family comfy....nothing left to do for awhile, sit back, hang out, watch the snow fall....good luck to all.....


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 26, 2015)

crap, looks like we are only gonna get a sprinkle.

Nothing is more fun than watching Long Islanders insist on going out for a hot shave or 7-11 coffee in a blizzard because they drive a Hummer.   Cars everywhere.  It causes me to feel bad for them..then I remember they had days to plan for this.  Only people on the road should be first responders and guys from Central NY on LI for a visit.


----------



## Dix (Jan 26, 2015)

The guys from Central New York are already here. The crew I saw is holed up at the old Holiday Inn off the _LIE_ in Riverhead.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jan 26, 2015)

"with this type of storm & ecmwf stall/loop track at 974mb---> mesoscale banding. 50" of snow easy somewhere." Dr. Ryan Maue via twitter at 2:00pm. wasn't hyping just stating, that's some serious snow.


----------



## begreen (Jan 26, 2015)

Doug MacIVER said:


> always thought bees active year round, believe they use the circle inside out to keep warm. live on their honey. no sleep for the poor workers..


They don't leave the hive until it gets above 55F. Seeing them out collecting nectar in January is very unusual.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## cybex (Jan 26, 2015)

No shortage here


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jan 26, 2015)

birds eye view http://weather.cod.edu/satrad/index.php#


----------



## Dix (Jan 26, 2015)

9 AM this morning.Note my new nifty rolled rubber roofing covering that stash of 2 YO oak & 6 - 10 month pine 




I launched the mother ship this morning. Hopefully, I'll see her in a day or two


----------



## Dix (Jan 26, 2015)

Opps !!

LOL


----------



## begreen (Jan 26, 2015)

That'll stop the snow drifts.


----------



## Dix (Jan 26, 2015)

begreen said:


> That'll stop the snow drifts.



Twas my plan, all along !!


----------



## Knots (Jan 26, 2015)

Just drove home from Boston.  Started snowing there around 2:00.  It was sticking to 95 through northern MA and NH.  It took until South Berwick to drive out of it.

First thing I did when I got home was shovel the ashes and start a fire.  It's supposed to be COLD after this thing is over (Sat. through Tues).


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 26, 2015)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Do you see in those maps where it says 3.3 ... right in the middle of the Island, in red???
> 
> Welcome to Icey Hollow !!



Startin' to pick up a bit now. By tomorrow it will look like a different world than the one we last saw. Stay warm in the Hollow.


----------



## Dix (Jan 26, 2015)

jatoxico said:


> Startin' to pick up a bit now. By tomorrow it will look like a different world than the one we last saw. Stay warm in the Hollow.



I am not worried about being warm, trust me 

On a well, laundry just about done, water stocked up.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 26, 2015)

Fsappo said:


> crap, looks like we are only gonna get a sprinkle.
> 
> Nothing is more fun than watching Long Islanders insist on going out for a hot shave or 7-11 coffee in a blizzard because they drive a Hummer.   Cars everywhere.  It causes me to feel bad for them..then I remember they had days to plan for this.  Only people on the road should be first responders and guys from Central NY on LI for a visit.



Apparently the ability to do that makes it worth it . My Cherokee that I bought as third vehicle does fine but I don't need to block the plows in the middle of a storm. Most everything can wait. Easy on the LI'ers we ain't a very homogenous group .


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 26, 2015)

jatoxico said:


> Startin' to pick up a bit now. By tomorrow it will look like a different world than the one we last saw. Stay warm in the Hollow.



At least send a little bit our way!  The start of the heavy stuff seems to have been pushed back to 3:00 a.m. for NW New Jersey...  At least for our neck of the woods this is turning out to be much ado about nothing.  I may have to go to work tomorrow after all!


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 26, 2015)

Badfish740 said:


> At least send a little bit our way!  The start of the heavy stuff seems to have been pushed back to 3:00 a.m. for NW New Jersey...  At least for our neck of the woods this is turning out to be much ado about nothing.  I may have to go to work tomorrow after all!


It's strange, been snowing all day and pretty hard now but I can still see my driveway. I don't know where it's going. Guess I'll find out in the morning.


----------



## tsquini (Jan 26, 2015)

A meteorologist just described the upcoming conditions as a "wet pasty thunder storm". Sounds gross.


----------



## seabert (Jan 26, 2015)

vinny11950 said:


> Monday and Tuesday.  Bring in those pellet bags and firewood.
> 
> Eastern LI will get whacked.  Hopefully they are wrong on the totals.
> 
> ...


I have my Envi blocks stacked up in the garage and ready. As of 11pm it looks like we have at least 8" in Islip NY. They are predicting another 20-30". Gas lines were 5-10 cars at all stations in the afternoon. Stores stripped clean.
All roads closed now.
Going to keep feeding the stove all night.


----------



## begreen (Jan 26, 2015)

Don't overfeed the stove. Those Envi blocks pack a punch.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jan 27, 2015)

woke me up, rt now as advertised. power will go if this keeps going the duration(24 more hrs), have a day.


----------



## Dix (Jan 27, 2015)

5 AM. Still snowing.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 27, 2015)

Yup, still snowing here in my S/W corner of Ct at 7:25 am......


----------



## jharkin (Jan 27, 2015)

Looks right about what was predicted here.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jan 27, 2015)

Bastardi "thur-fri storm cuts se, then sun-mon s.plains to ne. pattern of storms and rumors of storms, major cold."


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 27, 2015)

Sorry NJ folks-It's all my fault-week's worth of wood inside, generator and snowblower gassed up and ready-surefire guarantee nothing would happen here!


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jan 27, 2015)

even the DOW hates this storm, futures down 150pts+.


----------



## Knots (Jan 27, 2015)

Doug MacIVER said:


> Bastardi "thur-fri storm cuts se, then sun-mon s.plains to ne. pattern of storms and rumors of storms, major cold."



Yeah - it looks like we're supposed to get some measurable snow on Friday and then it's gonna get good and cold.

I love my stove.  I tried to give it a hug this morning but it was too hot.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jan 27, 2015)

just thought about the roof over my  pic to the left. we always seem to lose shingles on a steeply pitched roof?!? not a big deal, but a pain in the ssa. hell the house is 145 years old. it will probably make it fine?


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jan 27, 2015)

"deflakegate in nyc" missed forecast I guess. someone already blamed Brady?


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jan 27, 2015)

scituate,mass


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Jan 27, 2015)

Another reason not to live on the coast...


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 27, 2015)

jatoxico said:


> Apparently the ability to do that makes it worth it . My Cherokee that I bought as third vehicle does fine but I don't need to block the plows in the middle of a storm. Most everything can wait. Easy on the LI'ers we ain't a very homogenous group .



Im a LI Native!  I know all about it


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jan 27, 2015)

workin toward 2 hours of lt wind and flurries, we got the dry slot in noreast Plymouth co. wish I could start to clean up now. I've got a feeling it would be futile.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 27, 2015)

Fsappo said:


> Im a LI Native!  I know all about it


Ah now in Central NY so you escaped this snow for the most part then. Orient Pt 28" so far and climbing I have around 20" but not over just yet. Nassau much less.


----------



## seabert (Jan 27, 2015)

begreen said:


> Don't overfeed the stove. Those Envi blocks pack a punch.


Yes, Envi's should be used in moderation. I usually put 2 Envi 8's in my insert north south and put a large split on top of them. Sometimes if I want to run a little hotter I put in 3 Envi 8's but have used up to 5 at a time with the damper almost fully closed to slow down the the burn rate but I prefer to use 3 at a time as that produces more than enough heat. With 5 it is borderline in my opinion. My insert is a VC Montpelier which is a medium size.


----------



## Knots (Jan 27, 2015)

Doug MacIVER said:


> workin toward 2 hours of lt wind and flurries, we got the dry slot in noreast Plymouth co. wish I could start to clean up now. I've got a feeling it would be futile.



Plow guy just did my driveway, which effectively made it a clean bowl.  The wind is filling it back up again now.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 27, 2015)

jatoxico said:


> Ah now in Central NY so you escaped this snow for the most part then. Orient Pt 28" so far and climbing I have around 20" but not over just yet. Nassau much less.



Yeah, I have a bunch of family in law enforcement down there.  Lots of OT the next day or two.  Be safe, I know you'll be warm!


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 27, 2015)

Supposed to have at least another 2 hrs of accumulation. It's a decent snowfall but doesn't compare to 2013 storm.


----------



## Dix (Jan 27, 2015)

Out the back door this morning




Stacks


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jan 27, 2015)

NECN (new england cable news) reaching for a story:
"There are these very large snow drifts, and they're very hard since they were pushed here by the plows"
Snow drift, really? Thought we called those snow banks?


----------



## begreen (Jan 27, 2015)

SIL sent me a shot of her porch in Marblehead. Snow is up to the deck level of their gas BBQ, prolly from drifting. Looks like they are getting another big band of snow coming through right now.


----------



## btuser (Jan 27, 2015)

Hunkered down yesterday. Gonna cook till we lose the oven.  Should've bought
champagne for mimosas(rookie mistake!)

Rolled out some croissants around 6am.




It's happening!



Ham+Cheeze and Chocolate



3 days of work and they lasted 10 minutes.    Good luck everyone!


----------



## cybex (Jan 27, 2015)

And I forgot the OJ!

Those croissants look yummy!


----------



## Dix (Jan 27, 2015)

I'd fire the both of you


----------



## btuser (Jan 27, 2015)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> I'd fire the both of you


I could use help in this house:


"So each of us would only have to be like a half man.....That sounds about right!"


----------



## Dix (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Knots (Jan 28, 2015)

Just waded out (33" inseam and up to my crotch - helluva way to start the day) to dig out the generator (you can see it peeking out).  Wednesday is it's regular run cycle so I had to get it cleared.  I'm raising that thing up on a pad this summer.

Good thing I'm working at home today 'cuz I ain't going anywhere else!


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 28, 2015)

Knots said:


> Just waded out (33" inseam and up to my crotch - helluva way to start the day) to dig out the generator (you can see it peeking out).  Wednesday is it's regular run cycle so I had to get it cleared.  I'm raising that thing up on a pad this summer.
> 
> Good thing I'm working at home today 'cuz I ain't going anywhere else!
> 
> ...



That's a t-pita (Total Pain in the A**) right there. I know how that feels. The 2013 storm (Nemo) dumped 33" on us but we were away so when I finally got home I had to wade up 120' of driveway through 30", plus drifts of 40" to get to the garage and the snow blower. Luckily we were skiing so I had the right clothes with me.

When I go into the garage there were little chips of sheet rock on my car. 20K later I have a new roof from the top plate up. Stay safe.


----------

